# Expensive barking!



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Contacted a doggie behaviourist for help with Alfie's horrendous barking activities and separation anxiety. 
(Tried everything from homeopathy to /DAP/Rescue Remedy/ water squirting/ignoring him/yummy kongs/ treats/activities with trainer and her dogs...the list goes on and it's just getting worse.) Worried that Rupert is going to copy big bro - he's already joining in male voice choir when I go out. Anyway behaviourist emailed estimate of £750, not including travel! Aaagh!!! Is this the going rate? Might it be cheaper to train as a behaviourist myself? 
Anyone had experience of behaviourists and their fees?  Beginning to feel a little desperate...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a lot to me. I've had 1-1 training and behavourist training from the place I go to and there prices are £99 for the first one and £40 thereafter. I've attached there link just so you can see what they offer and compare. You're one might be majorily different. Unfortunately its too far from you, but it would be cheaper to commute !

http://www.thefamilydog.co.uk/dog-behaviour-consultations.html


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

You could try Barkbusters. It's a franchise with people all ove the country and I spent a day with one of their trainers some years ago. They do a couple of sessions and give a lifetime guarantee. It used to be around £200 but may be more now. It's where I first came across BARF feeding as they recommend that as part of the cure.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Sounds like a lot to me. I've had 1-1 training and behavourist training from the place I go to and there prices are £99 for the first one and £40 thereafter. I've attached there link just so you can see what they offer and compare. You're one might be majorily different. Unfortunately its too far from you, but it would be cheaper to commute !
> 
> http://www.thefamilydog.co.uk/dog-behaviour-consultations.html


Thanks Julie - that seems a much more realistic price. I've looked at website and not totally out of the question as I have friends in Milton Keynes and near Aylesbury - so could possibly travel. x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> You could try Barkbusters. It's a franchise with people all ove the country and I spent a day with one of their trainers some years ago. They do a couple of sessions and give a lifetime guarantee. It used to be around £200 but may be more now. It's where I first came across BARF feeding as they recommend that as part of the cure.


I did have a look at Barkbusters website but assumed they'd be same scary price as the other guy. I'll try emailing. Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Please don't try Barkbusters - they are a franchised organisation where anyone can apply to run a business regardless of knowledge and experience of dogs. I have heard tales of dogs who have been made much worse by their advice which is frequently outdated and "one size fits all"

You could always try contacting a local APDT trainer for advice and their recommendations for a reputable behaviourist if they are not able to help you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Thanks Julie - that seems a much more realistic price. I've looked at website and not totally out of the question as I have friends in Milton Keynes and near Aylesbury - so could possibly travel. x


Oh that would be good. Then if you have time, we could meet up for a walk, I'll try and drag out a couple of other local cockapoo people too


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Julie - I'd love to meet up but only if they've miraculously cured Alfie of his barking first. As he's behaving at the moment I'd be SO embarrassed!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Please don't try Barkbusters - they are a franchised organisation where anyone can apply to run a business regardless of knowledge and experience of dogs. I have heard tales of dogs who have been made much worse by their advice which is frequently outdated and "one size fits all"
> 
> You could always try contacting a local APDT trainer for advice and their recommendations for a reputable behaviourist if they are not able to help you.


It's tricky to find the right person, isn't it? I go to an APDT trainer's classes and at the moment I'm doing social walking with her and a group of other dogs. No other advice though and I'm worried that he's getting so hyper when we're out. Seems to all date back to when he started agility and got so excited!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is difficult to find the right person yes - maybe a chat with your trainer about anyone they can recommend - or do they feel you are making progress?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Eileen, I think I've missed a post somewhere ... when does Alfie bark? Is it only when out or only at home? Or when excited, or spooked by something? Just interested as I also have a bit of a barker.

Hope you find a good behaviourist at a reasonable price ... certainly worth taking the time to find a reputable one. Good luck.  Sue x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Hi Sue, I've moaned about Alfie's barking in various posts but since he's a Bichon rather than a poo haven't really gone in to detail. Worried that he'll train Rupert to bark though!
Problem started when I took him to agility, which he loved but his excitement levels increased to the point where as soon as I got him out of the car he started mad, frenzied barking and wouldn't stop. Barked at his trainer, at other dogs and started nipping my legs in excitement. Expelled from agility in the end! Now the barking seems to be spreading to other situations - every time I get him out of the car, when he sees another dog... Very embarrassing - looks totally out of control! Tried everything I can think of. How about you?


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> It is difficult to find the right person yes - maybe a chat with your trainer about anyone they can recommend - or do they feel you are making progress?


i think she feels we're making progress in terms of socialising with other dogs - but that's only part of the problem. Might be slightly awkward to ask her to recommend someone else, though I suppose there are levels of expertise. Presumably the £750 guy has reached the pinnacle of his career!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

EG1 said:


> Hi Sue, I've moaned about Alfie's barking in various posts but since he's a Bichon rather than a poo haven't really gone in to detail. Worried that he'll train Rupert to bark though!
> Problem started when I took him to agility, which he loved but his excitement levels increased to the point where as soon as I got him out of the car he started mad, frenzied barking and wouldn't stop. Barked at his trainer, at other dogs and started nipping my legs in excitement. Expelled from agility in the end! Now the barking seems to be spreading to other situations - every time I get him out of the car, when he sees another dog... Very embarrassing - looks totally out of control! Tried everything I can think of. How about you?


Ah that's difficult ... but not without hope as he has not always been a barker. Good luck in finding an expert to advise you. Maisie is a nervous barker ... not really too bad and doesn't bark when out, but will bark at visitors (especially men she doesn't know) which can be v embarrassing. Also will bark at noises outside eg. a car door slamming or a neighbour in their garden. I was also worried about Bess copying but she is calm & confident and this hasn't been a problem. Maisie was poorly when we got her which didn't help, and she is a gentle/timid dog.

Hope you are successful in finding a behaviourist who can help ... do keep us posted.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Sue. I'm waiting to hear back from a trainer I used to go to before we moved house in the hope that he might be prepared to travel! I'm also tempted to do a doggie Reiki course at some stage - a bit of hands on healing to calm him down!!! Worth a try. Good luck with Maisie - at least it's only indoors and I suppose understandable if she's a bit nervous. Perhaps Bess'll give her confidence if she's pretty cool! Certainly Rupert's more chilled - but he does howl if left alone!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Eileen, I'm just bringing back this old thread as I was wondering if you've had any success with Alfie's barking following the visit from a behaviourist?

I've been so busy the last day or two that Maisie's barking hasn't bothered me at all!

Sue x


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

You've maybe (hopefully) got this sorted by now but £750 is extortionate! I use some very good trainers, and they charge £60 for a one-to-one, which includes the initial consultation plus a training plan and ongoing support.

APDT is a really good place to start, but you also need to find someone whos methods you agree with.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Oh Sue, I'm embarrassed to admit I found an excellent behaviourist recommended by my trainer and she spent 4 hours here chatting and giving advice - cost £145 so yes, a huge improvement on the £750 which was just silly!
I ended up with a huge pile of material to go through which I've had to put on the back burner until after Christmas. As with all things doggie there's no quick fix and I need to go back to basics with him. I need to reassure him that I'm coping ok and there's no need for him to stress about scary dogs etc. The go-behind command seems a useful one to develop for situations where he feels threatened.
I promise to post more detail when I've finished wrestling with turkeys etc...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

feel for you nothing worse than a barker , i would be willing to have him here in my home and asess him im sure i could help along with sarah my daughter she is a dog trainer ...free of charge janice


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

romeo said:


> feel for you nothing worse than a barker , i would be willing to have him here in my home and asess him im sure i could help along with sarah my daughter she is a dog trainer ...free of charge janice


What a kind offer Janice...In your years of experience do you know what is good for itchy dogs? My Betty scratches/paws around her face a lot..fleas ec have been ruled out...


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

romeo said:


> feel for you nothing worse than a barker , i would be willing to have him here in my home and asess him im sure i could help along with sarah my daughter she is a dog trainer ...free of charge janice


Thanks Janice, that is a kind offer. I think the trouble stems from an unsettled year where we've moved house twice, our elderly dog died - and Alf relied on her quite heavily - oh and he was also neutered during this period as well. Starting agility seemed to trigger the anxious barking. It's definitely fear rather than aggression, so the behaviourist has given me lots of advice to help the anxiety. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

EG1 said:


> I promise to post more detail when I've finished wrestling with turkeys etc...


Is this a seasonal version of mud wrestling? Perhaps we could have another event at the Olympics.....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Eileen ... best to wait till things have calmed down after Xmas to go through the trainers notes/new training. Good luck with it all. One of my new year resolutions will be to get advice re Maisie's barking as well - which is also anxiety-based.

Two moody/grumpy teenagers and a nervy dog ... happy christmas!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Eileen ... best to wait till things have calmed down after Xmas to go through the trainers notes/new training. Good luck with it all. One of my new year resolutions will be to get advice re Maisie's barking as well - which is also anxiety-based.

Two moody/grumpy teenagers and a nervy dog ... happy christmas!!!

Look forward to hearing about how Alfie gets on.


----------

